# Installation Stage3 von Suse 8 aus ..

## troubadix

Hi,

da ich während der Installation von Stage3 gerne mit meiner Suse 8 weiterarbeiten. Ich fange daher ab Punkt 9 an. Meine Frage ist, kann ich komplett Suse oben lassen während der Installation? 

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren welche Konfigdateien ich von der Suse übernehmen kann (z.B. hab ich vor die fstab zu übernehmen) und vor allem wie funzt das mit der Firewall??

Nachdem ich (hoffentlich) die Stage3 zum laufen gebracht habe, würde ich gerne über Nacht nochmals ein recompile aller PGMS , LIBS ... durchführen, geht das??

Womit administriert Ihr euer gentoo mit webmin oder womit?

Ich habe einen Athlon 1400 (nicht XP!), was stelle ich am besten zum optimieren ein march=athlon (oder wie heist das?)?

Hoffentlich sind das nicht zu einfache Fragen .

Ich bin schon richtig gespannt auf gentoo ...

Ansonsten lade ich gerade Stage3 runter und fange gleich mit der Install Orgie an.

Danke für jede Hilfe schonmal.

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## jay

Wenn Du noch ein paar separate Partitionen anlegst, ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Du könntest sogar am Schluss auf GRUB verzichten und Suse's LILO einfach um einen Eintrag für den Gentoo Kernel erweitern.

----------

## troubadix

Das wär super wenn ich komplett auf Grub verzichten könnte  :Wink:  Ne im Ernst, ich habe mir nun 1 Partition für Gentoo angelegt und hab dann doch bei stage1 angefangen (da lernt man am meisten). Im Moment läuft bootstrap. Meine Partition ist hda10 und mit reiserfs. Kann ich später einfach einen Eintrag für hda10 in meiner lilo.conf machen oder was ist zu tun?

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## meyerm

So einfach geht's leider nicht. Bei Grub waere das schon moeglich... *hint,hint*

Aber wenn Du weiterhin den lilo nehmen willst musst Du entweder SuSE booten oder ein "chroot /mnt/suse" (vorausgesetzt Du hast die SuSE Partition unter /mnt/suse gemountet) ausfuehren und in der /etc/lilo.conf gentoo eintragen (orientier Dich einfach an den vorhandenen Eintraegen, ist ganz einfach). Anschliessend musst Du in dieser Umgebung "lilo" aufrufen.

Bei Grub bliebe Dir das erspart. Grub merkt sich nicht wie lilo einfach die physikalischen Bloecke auf der Platte an denen der Kernel liegt sondern kann "richtig" im Dateisystem navigieren. Hat insbesondere bei so Spielkindern wie mir, die staendig neue Kernel kompilieren und dabei das "lilo"-Aufrufen vergessen viele Vorteile...  :Wink: 

----------

## troubadix

Hi,

vieleicht werde ich dann den Grub als Bootloader einsetzen,

wie kann ich meine derzeige Lilo Konfigiguration nach Grub rüberziehen?

Dann müsste ich auch den Lilo nach /dev/hda8 installieren oder, derzeit ist lilo in den MBR installiert

Meine Lilo.conf:

boot    = /dev/hda

change-rules

reset

read-only

menu-scheme = Wg:kw:Wg:Wg

lba32

prompt

timeout = 80

message = /boot/message

  image  = /boot/vmlinuz

  label  = linux

  root   = /dev/hda8

  vga    = 791

  initrd = /boot/initrd

  append = " hdd=ide-scsi"

  image  = /boot/vmlinuz.suse

  label  = failsafe

  root   = /dev/hda8

  vga    = 791

  initrd = /boot/initrd.suse

  append = "ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off  hdd=ide-scsi"

  optional

  other  = /dev/hdb1

  label  = windows

  other  = /dev/hda9

  label  = RedHat

  image  = /boot/memtest.bin

  label  = memtest86

=======

Wie gesagt /dev/hda10 wird meine Rootpartition für Gentoo und ist reiserfs. Der Swap ist /dev/hda7.

Danke schon mal.

Gruss

TroubadixLast edited by troubadix on Sun Jul 21, 2002 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IWBCMAN

Genauso habe ich es gemacht-von SuSE 8.0 aus installiert... Ledier kann ich viele von deinen Fragen nicht beantworten aber hier ist was ich weiß: Du kannst anfgagend mit Punkt 9 ohne Problem: zuerst lege (mindestens)zwei Partitionen an einaml für '/boot' und einmal für '/', dann sollst Du diesen formatieren(reiserfs starb einaml an mir und ich verlor alles-ich bin wieder by ext2-langsam aber sicher) und mounten- danach kannnst Du  unter SusE:

' tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage?-*.tbz2 /mnt/wodudeinerootpartitionangelegthast

Ich legte meine gentoo partition an als /mnt/gentoo, also habe ich

 tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage?-*.tbz2 /mnt/gentoo

gemacht....

Aber wieso mit Stage3 anfangen, wenn Du schon eine funktioneriende internet-zugang hast ? Du kannst locher mit Stage1 anfangen(es dauert halt länger) und alle Schirtten durchführen wie sie in Installtation text vorkommen, danach kannst einfach sämtlichen Dateien runter holen vom Netz was Du brauchen wirst für deine neue Installation-ie. Unter Suse hast du schon internet-zugang, während des Installs weiß Gentoo von deine Internet zugang nur dadurch dasss Du dein /etc/resolv.conf rüberkopiest auf deine Gentoo install, wenn aber Du eine funtkionierende System haben willst beim nächsten Booten muß Du die dazu nötige emerge Skripten aus den Internet holen(z.B pppoe, rp-pppoe oder ähnliches). Ich habe einfach allesruntegrgelanden mit 

emerge -f foo

wo 'foo' die Name der emerge Skript ist

und '-f' hol die Dateien nur-nicht gleich installieren

Ich erwähne dies nur weil Du nicht neue Hardware(netzwerkkarte,isdn etc.) einrichten kannst für Gentoo wenn Du noch SuSE am Laufen hast. So frag dich :was brauche ich für meinen Internet Zugang- habe ich isdn, habe ich t-dsl, habe ich ein modem etc. jetzt frage- welche Software brauche ich dafür (ppppd, rp-pppoe etc.) und dann hol diesen Dateine runter mit emerge -f , sodaß beim nächsten Boot die Datein da sind, shon auf deine Festplatte damit Du vom Beigin deine internet Zugang als erstes zum Laufen bringen kann

was kannst Du rüber kopieren von SuSE

/etc/x11/XF86Config, /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/hosts, etc/fstab 

was dein Firewall angeht, bin ich überfragt.....

was die besten CFLAGS optionen sind für ein Athlon Prozessor sind, weiß ich nicht(ich benutze ein P4 mit -03 -pipe -fomit-framepointer)

Nochmal:

unter SuSE leg die Partitonen an, formatieren und mounten

unpack deine StageX Datei zu deine deine 'neue Gentoo /' (root) partition

kopiere /etc/resolv.conf von SuSE zu deine Gentoo /etc/ Verzeichniss. Dann

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 env-update

 source /etc/profile

Dann folge die Install Anleitung bis zum Ende-paß auf wenn es zum Kernel konfiguration kommt- hast Du alle optionen ausgewählt was Du für dein Dateisystem format brauchen wirst(reiserfs unterstützung etc,) hast Du diene Soundkarte module ausgewählt(wenn Du Alsa nützen wills- wähle nur 'Sound kard support') -hast Du etwas an deinem USB(zb.Maus) wähle die nötige USB-modulen aus (unter SuSE kannst du 'lsmod' eingeben und kucken was da ist) wenn Du alles ausgewahöt hast, was du unbediengt braucht für deine neue Gentoo system(netzwerk treiber, maus, usb?,Drucker(zwei verschiedene Optionen mussen ausgewaählt sein beim Kernel konfiguration damit den Drucker richtig funktioniert) dann kannst  Du deine neue Kernel kompilieren(Geduld hier ist angebracht) wenn Du modules gemacht hast die beim Boot da sein sollen muß Du diesen in der /etc/modules.autoload Dateie reintragen...

Dann hol dir alle Dateine die Du brauchen wirst um eine funktionierende Internet-zugang beim nächsten Boot zu haben(ie. emerge -f foo)

und wenn Du willst Du kannst einfach Gnome oder KDE oder wasauchimmer im voraus runterladen Falls es eine weile dauert dein Internet-zugang zum laufen zu bringen

zb. emerge -f kde

diese holt XFree86, KDE und unmengen andere nutzvollzen Zeug aus den Internet-jetzt befindet sich alle die emerge skripten die man braucht für ein laufendes Desktop auf deine festplatte...

jetzt pass dein unter SuSE befindliche /etc/lilo.conf an (alles was GRUB angeht kannst Du vergessen solange Du schon eine laufende lilo.conf hast, obwohl GRUB scheint besser zu sein.....aber das Anlegen von einen seperaten /boot Partition ist empheleneswert-man überschreibt dann seine kernel nie aus versehen  :Wink: )

Danach neue Booten

dann internet zugang einreichten :

emerge alle software was Du dazu brauchst

dann kehr zurück zum Install Anleitung Punkte 3-5 und richte dein Internet-zugang/Netzzwerk ein...

und jetzt kannst Du 

emerge kde

oder

 emerge gnome

oder

emerge fluxbox

eingeben......Da Du die Dateien möglicherweise schon auf dein Festplatte hast, dauert es nur 4-8 Stunden.......

(hast Du eine Nvidia geforce karte-'emerge nivida-kernel nvidia-glx' nachdem Du dein Kernel kompiliert hast- hast Du eine SBlive! Karte und willst ALSA benutzen 'emerge alsa-driver alsa-lib)

übrigens 

dmesg | more

hilft um zu sehen ob dein Maus, Drucker, isdn-karte, usb usw. alle richtig geladen,erkannt, und initialisiert sind...

Falls Du T-dsl hast:

(ich benutze rp-pppoe für adsl-diese ebuild ist momentan "masked" so man muß es vom netz runter holen 

[/url]http://www.roaringpenguin.com/pppoe/rp-pppoe-3.5.tar.gz[url]

man kann dann 'emerge pppd' dann unpack rp-ppppe nach ein belieigen neue Verzeichnis und (schaumal zuerst in INSTALL oder/und README)

./configure

make

make install

danach kannst Du emerge -i rp-pppoe-3.5(dies läßt Portage bescheid wissen, dass Du ein eigen kompilierten Quellcode Software auf dein Machie hast)

danach 

adsl-setup

und infos eingeben

und danach 

adsl-start

etwas 5 sekund später erscheint

...Connected!

(Pardon wegen meinen schreckliche Grammtik-Deutch ist nicht meine mothertongue  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IWBCMAN

man kann nicht einfach lilo werte nach Grub rüberziehen

schau mal in den Install Anleitung nochmal

wo soll GRUB installiert werden-auf welche Partition

wills Du ein oder wzei Partitionen (ie. '/' oder '/ und '/boot')

merk die GRUB Syntax (hd0-für dein erste platte, hd1 fürs zweite=

führe GRUB aus

root gibt an wo dein '/ parttion ist

setup gibt an wo das Boot-sktor angelgt werden soll

wenn unter lilo.conf du dein Boot-sektor angelgt hast als /dev/hda und deine gentoo '/' Partition als /dev/hda10 angelegt hast

benutze 

root(hd0,9)

setup(hd0)

quit

dann ändere deine /boot/grub/menu.lst Datei

----------------------------------------------

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,9)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,9) 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda10 ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off hdd=ide-scsi

title=Suse

root (hd0,7) 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda8 ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off hdd=ide-scsi

title=Redhat

root (hd0, :Cool:  --(wieso bekomme ich diese smileyface hier?-es lautet hd0,8

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda9 

# Below needed only for people who dual-boot

title=Windows 

root (hd1,0) 

chainloader +1

vergess nicht _ scsi emulation funktioniert nur dann wenn du die kernel optionen ausgewählt hast (enetweder einkompiliert oder als ladbaren modules-wenn du modules bentzt hast  sollst du diesen in /etc/modules.autoload eintragen.....

----------

## troubadix

Wow. super ausführliche Antwort - Danke vorab.

Also ich habe in der Tag bei Stage1 angefangen und im Moment läuft emerge system welches wohl der längste Schritt ist ...

Wenn ich soweit bin werde ich Deine Tips ausprobieren. Ach ja, ich habe DSL und hab hier im Forum ein Post zu DSL gefunden, werds auch noch testen  :Wink: 

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## citizen428

 *troubadix wrote:*   

> 1. Womit administriert Ihr euer gentoo mit webmin oder womit?
> 
> 2. Ich habe einen Athlon 1400 (nicht XP!), was stelle ich am besten zum optimieren ein march=athlon (oder wie heist das?)?
> 
> 

 

ad 1. Hm, mit Vim und dem Inhalt von /etc.  :Wink:  Erstens lernt man dabei wirklich wie sein System funktioniert, zweitens ist diese Möglichkeit im Gegensatz zu grafischen Tools immer da. Das ist spätestens dann hilfreich wenn man an einer Maschine sitzt wo $CONFIGTOOL nicht da ist, und man es aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auch nicht installieren darf.

ad 2. -march=i686. Die Optionen "athlon", "pentium4" usw. gibt es erst ab gcc 3.x wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

----------

## troubadix

Hi,

ich habe das Grundsystem nun drauf , mach nachher noch DSL.

Ich habe aber den lilo genommen und meine Rootpartition ist wie gesagt reiserfs, hab nur noch eine Fehlermeldung beim Einhängen der Filesysteme (devpts) --> muss ich wohl noch im Kernel aktivieren.

Danke schon mal.

troubadix

PS: für weitere Fragen werde ich neue Threads aufmachen sonst wird dieser zu unübersichtlich

----------

